# Paludarium Build?



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

I posted this under the Paludarium forum, but thought I might get more input here?

I'm looking to convert my Eclipse II 19h x 24l x 12w glass tank into some form of a Paludarium. More along the lines of creating a back waterfall feature cresting 2" from the top and the water level down 6" to 8" from the top. No reptiles, just planted tank, driftwood, rocks, fish and shrimps. So I'm not sure what to actually call this build? Quazi Paludarium? Water level will be about 2/3 of the tank. Looking to buld the waterfall out of egg crate/plastic mesh and handi-foam pond foam leaving mesh exposed in the bottom 1/4 for flow to the pump/filter. I plan to have a 350gph pump with flow control under the waterfall area, under a removable lid for access. Might also install a small internal filter, but not forsure on that? Since I'll have the waterfall area taking up about 1/2 the width of the tank by the entire length, am thinking of lighting with a 26 watt PC clip fixture. Wondering if this will be adequate lighting for a few background stems, midground ferns and foreground moss plants? 3" of substrate depth, so water depth will be around 10" to 12" deep. I'm not sure how to post pics here on this site yet? A similar build is in a store called Aquatic Warehouse in San Diego. Am taking my ideas from that and the pics I took on my cell phone camera.

Any insight, information or ideas are appreciated!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a display that I have set up for plants and fish.










It has a (loose) South America theme. I have it journaled I think over in the Aquascaping forum.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I won't be able to help you much in the way of the paludarium however I'd like to see pictures. To post pictures upload them to an image hosting site or in the photos section using the link in the orange colored bar at the top. Once you got it on the interwebs use this







icon above to put it in a post. Hope that was understandable and it helps you.


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

beautiful!


----------

